# Does anyone have a good bread recipe including flax meal?



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I can't eat flax myself (it's a trigger for me), but my hubby is getting really bored with the flax meal his doc suggested over salads. Any bread recipes with it out there?------------------*JennT*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

FLAX BREAD.3 CUPS OF WHITE FLOUR1/2 CUP OF FLAX FLOUR-GROUND FLAX SEEDS.1 CUBE OF BUTTER-SHORTENING2 TABLESPOONS OF YEAST1/2 CUP OF SUGAR-WHITE OR BROWN YOUR CHOICE.2 CUPS OF WARM WATER ADDED SLOWLY UNTIL DOUGHIS WELL MIXED.DASH OF SALT-KEEP HOLES FROM FORMING WHEN RAISING.1/2 TO 3/4 CUP-DRY MILK. NOTE TO MAKE:RUSSIAN BLACK BREAD-ADD 1/2 CUP OF CHOCOLATE.FRUIT BREAD: ADD JAMS WITH FRUIT SLICES.MORNING BREAD: ADD 1/2 CUP INSTANT COFFEE.CINNAMON BREAD: ADD DASH OF CINNAMON,CLOVES.WHOLE WHEAT: ADD SHREDDED WHEAT CEREAL.TANGY BREAD: ADD LEMON & ORANGE PEEL-1/2 CUP.------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT ALL BREAD RECEIPESWERE FOR A BREAD MACHINE-ONLY!.------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

JENN T:HAVE YOU TRIED FLAX FLOUR ADDED TO CAKE ICINGLIKE CHOCOLATE SWIRL,THE COLOR OF THE ICING WOULD NOR REVEAL ITS FLAX FLOUR CONTENTS.-ALSO TRY ADDING FLAX FLOUR TO FUDGE BROWNIES-IT INCREASES THE RICHNESS 10 FOLD OR MORE !.------------------


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, Tank... these are great!


----------

